

Omnisio Syncs Slides with Video Presentations - hwork
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/13/omnisio-syncs-slides-with-video-presentations/

======
kyro
You guys should think about gearing alternate versions of your services
towards education. I really wish there existed hubs where universities could
upload their lecture videos/slides. It'd be a great service to the students,
and to people who are interested in learning various subjects and want a
classroom environment where professors can chime in with their advice.

~~~
ryan
I agree - that's actually what our original plan was, although we decided to
target the general case first.

~~~
PACSPA
congrats. I wish it didn't lag my laptop as much though. Regardless, cool
piece of tech. Exactly what I was looking for (plus some) and I'm sure it will
improve in upcoming iterations.

Any advice: which is better quality video Blip, Google Video or YouTube? In my
mind YouTube is out of the question b/c of the limited upload size. Not good
for hour long+ lectures.

~~~
ryan
Unfortunately they all have different issues. Google video is good because it
supports long videos, but some of their servers seem unreliable and
occasionally videos fail to load. Blip is good but they don't support seeking
well (i.e. you sometimes wont be able to jump ahead to unbuffered parts of the
video).

Youtube is actually the most reliable, but as you mention only supports small
videos. One option is to break long videos up into 10min chunks and then
stitch them together on Omnisio (we support compilations of multiple videos).
It's a bit of a pain I know.

We are looking into support for other video sites - I wish there was a perfect
answer :)

------
dmix
I love this software, it's syncing with the start-up school was perfect
timing.

They should be working on some deals with seminars and other conventions to
get their videos online.

This is a good step forward towards open information.

------
hwork
What I like most about Omnisio (besides the Ozzie accents) is that they are
tackling structured video. It's a hard problem, but creating a system that
turns days worth of static conference footage into a highly navigatible (not a
word) site is pretty awesome.

I wanted to mention a similar open-source project whose creator I met at SDSH
24: MetaVid.com. It's built on a semantic version of MediaWiki and structures
the hell out of the Congressional video record. It's a pretty cool project.

------
melvinram
I love the way Omnisio works. I have lots of seminars I give so I'll be using
this a lot in the near future.

------
saket
this is pretty sweet. i really wanted this when I tried watching the
presentations from the Startup School. i could see this being used in higher
ed for distance learning or for recording lectures. more and more schools are
focusing on distance learning in the last few years because the technology is
finally getting viable.

------
ig1
Doesn't work on the Wii though (youtube/google video/iplayer all do).

